# Mileage, how much is too much??



## sudburytdiguy (May 23, 2005)

Starting to think about getting an S4. Have found some nice used ones on the auto trader. Looking mainly around the 01's. There is of course everything from like no mileage to tons of mileage with prices to reflect this. However I'm rather new to this engine so looking for some input as to how high is too much. First question to anyone I'll be calling of course involves last timing belt and water pump change then I'll go from there.
Thanks for any tips!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Mileage, how much is too much?? (sudburytdiguy)*

well honestly there is no "standard" answer.... different years had different issues and of course a lot depends on how well or poorly taken care of the car has been in its life.
keep in mind most owners you see now aren't even the original owners, so its hard to trace it back and find out how well the car was taken care of.
if you're talking about automatics, they have their own issues with the torque converters... so if you're looking at an auto, ask if the torque converter has been rebuilt or replaced.
also the turbos.... if its running the stock turbos, that could be an issue. i think the '01s had a slight issue with getting oil to the turbos or something (pinched oil line or something?)... check if those have been replaced.
really there is no standard to measure this by, unfortunately.... just check carfax, and query the previous owners how they took care of the cars.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Mileage, how much is too much?? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_if you're talking about automatics, they have their own issues with the torque converters... so if you're looking at an auto, ask if the torque converter has been rebuilt or replaced.
also the turbos.... if its running the stock turbos, that could be an issue. i think the '01s had a slight issue with getting oil to the turbos or something (pinched oil line or something?)... check if those have been replaced.

If the car is stock and has been during it's life, the TC should be fine. The seal starts to leak with higher mileage and no fluid change along with higher HP mods. If the TC Seal has failed, the CEL will be on.
01.5's and 02's have the updated oil lines. There are plenty of 00's and 01's running high mileage on stock turbo's and stock oil lines... proper Turbo handling makes all the difference... and a bit of luck








K04's are more reliable than K03's so if the Turbo Lady ever knocks, you know what to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sudburytdiguy (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Mileage, how much is too much?? (GLS-S4)*

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Mileage, how much is too much?? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
If the car is stock and has been during it's life, the TC should be fine. The seal starts to leak with higher mileage and no fluid change along with higher HP mods. If the TC Seal has failed, the CEL will be on. 

incorrect!
my car had 57k and was stock its entire life, and had the Torque Converter fail.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Mileage, how much is too much?? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
incorrect!
my car had 57k and was stock its entire life, and had the Torque Converter fail.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 TC = Turbo charger in this case


----------



## saul_v (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Mileage, how much is too much?? (GLS-S4)*

Im personally running 140K miles on mine and still running strong. I eat new S4s for breakfast and I just have a moderate tune on mine with stock everything except for a flashed ECU for 318HP and 345 Torque.
My stock injectors or Coils just went bad and still trying to troubleshoot it but this is this just normal maintenance under my book really.
This has been the most reliable turbo car ive ever had.


----------

